# installing trough pxe



## wiiguy (Dec 16, 2009)

hello i have a pentium 3 with dont have a dvd drive, floppy drive, and wont boot trough usb
can i install trough pxe with my host computer as windows

ty for ya time


----------



## zeiz (Dec 17, 2009)

http://networking.ringofsaturn.com/Unix/pxeboot.php
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/pxe/
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684311

but I'd rather get a cdrom- or floppy- drive (free nowadays)


----------



## Beastie (Dec 17, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> but I'd rather get a cdrom- or *floppy*- drive


OH, PLEASE NO! :e
It takes a lot of time to write the disks and a lot to boot the setup, and you better not make any mistake while switching disks or you can have fun starting it all over again.
Depending on your location you may not find floppies anymore.
And *most* drives nowadays are external USB which cost almost as much as a CD/DVD drive and don't work on old machines with limited or no USB support.
So I'd choose CD/DVD anyday.


----------

